# Fickle Pickle



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's another go at an ergo pickle fork with a pinkie wrinkle. It's a nice piece of Live Oak from my yard.I picked up a few pointers from "you people" on the finish and whatnot.
I used walnut oil and some McMagic cue shaft slicking papers for the final rub down.
I love "you people!"















































Thanks for lookin',


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Sweet!
The groove in the bottom is for yr pinkie?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeppers. It fits just so.
Jake, this finish is so sweet I am making my wife jealous with it. It shoots good too. Just destroyed a floating can.
I taped his mouth with duck tape so the neighbors wouldn't hear him scream!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Hostage situation!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

beautiful natural !!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful, I like the grain.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great shooter! And well made.


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Great job! Looking forward to seeing more from you!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

ive said it before , and ill say it again ... PICKLE FORKS FTW !!!! (nice job)


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Cap...nice little fork. Very nice workmanship and the finish looks great. I will have to try walnut oil


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks y'all! It was easy with my new Wittlin' Jack. I hit it with some 400 then lightly with the McMagic cue papers, oiled it, let it dry, then into the 7500 grit for the final burnishing.
All by hand. Best finish I've ever done. It really feels like my cue shaft it's that smooth. I'm not a woodworker, but has anyone else ever used cue shaft papers to finish a slingshot??
It's ridiculous! I can't stop touching it. My sling-a-ling, my sling-a-ling, I can't stop touchin' my sling-a-ling. And it's got Tex bands and a SS Super Pouch.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Cap- can't stop touching your sling-a-ling??? are you sure that is what you are talking about???

7500 Grit???


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

very nice ,i like that a lot looks great


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Sofreto said:


> 7500 Grit???


http://www.darting.com/McDermott_McMagic_Micro_Burnishing_Papers___7500_Grit-Review-c1121-p37410.htm


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes. 7500 grit. It's a billiard thing I guess?

http://www.mcdermott...accessories.php

Scroll down. They're on the left.

Natty found it too. Great stuff. Try it!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Het Natty...thanks for pointing that out...I thought the highest was P 2500. Now I understand what the Cap is using...


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice capn, a dinky for the pinky and the can will go sinky. Must be nice having a pool out back. I bet it is the graveyard of many a shipwreck, er, canwreck. 7500 grit, that is one smooth finish. And the live oak grain is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

tnflipper52 said:


> Nice capn, a dinky for the pinky and the can will go sinky. Must be nice having a pool out back. I bet it is the graveyard of many a shipwreck, er, canwreck. 7500 grit, that is one smooth finish. And the live oak grain is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


 I am always referring to it as "Davey Jones locker." And "down she goes." I don't even think about it.

lbspd says he has finer grit paper even still. I don't know how much need there is for a super fine finish, but I'll bet what he's talking could render the look of polished glass.
Gotta find a Harbor Freight!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey joe nice one buddy! That oak looks wonderful. Strong work.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I was looking at one of those "Whittlin' Jack" knives the other day... I like it.
But I bought a swedish knife instead cause I am a knucklehead.


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Have you banded/tubed it up yet?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, B! You already know about our Oaks. I think it's the limerock that makes them so hard.

Jake, next time $45 is burnin' a hole in your pocket get one. It's a thing of beauty. Razor sharp and smells of gun oil

Natty,of course, and I shot a video too. But my computer is on the fritz.... It's v e r y s l o w .


----------



## dudemeister (Mar 28, 2011)

That is a really sweet looking fork!! For some reason looking at your post makes me want a whiskey... and that sling haha NICE


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job capnjoe!


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Fat and Phat, Capn...


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Here's another go at an ergo pickle fork with a pinkie wrinkle. It's a nice piece of Live Oak from my yard.I picked up a few pointers from "you people" on the finish and whatnot.
> I used walnut oil and some McMagic cue shaft slicking papers for the final rub down.
> I love "you people!"
> View attachment 25054
> ...


Beautiful work Cap!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

That means a lot coming from you, Perry. I greatly admire your work. Thank you.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice Massive PF.


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

nice li'l shooter Cap'n....love it


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, Darrell and Stevo. It's Pawpaw's now. Let's see what he has to say about it after he gets to play.
My skill is very limited. I need expert hands to express it.
Maybe we'll see a variation. He does like to experiment.... muah hahahaha! "Throw the second switch!"


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Super Size My Pickle Fork and make it a Stubby Pickle Fork Shooter.*

*NICE!*


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

A very nice job indeed!!!! With smooth lines and practical design. I love this little chunky ones


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A great natural slingshot, good strong work







!!
Which rubber comes on it ???


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this... even though I don't get along with pf's I love the looks of this one. Great job, captain!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Mr.Teh said:


> Don't know how I missed this... even though I don't get along with pf's I love the looks of this one. Great job, captain!


My best finish to date, DH. I used some pool cue slickers to seal the deal. Glad you like her looks.
I can be shot just like a regular shooter, but it must be precise. There's not much room between the ears.


----------

